# UK Sword Ban Campaign - Make Your Voice Heard!



## BlueDragon1981 (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone in the U.K. should sign this, swords should not be banned just because some people abuse them.

A petition has been placed at http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/swords/ in an effort to get Tony Blair to reconsider this move.


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 17, 2007)

Jesus, what possible rational justification is there for this?  Has there been an epidemic of Immortal-related decapitations?  Something tells me actual sword-related crime is a thing of extreme rarity in the UK.


----------



## tellner (Mar 17, 2007)

Hate to say "I told you so," but I told you so...


----------



## Decker (Jun 28, 2007)

Does the ban ban ALL swords, including ornamentals/blunted practice swords, or just sharpened ones?

In my country, sharpened swords are banned unless you have a license/permit... Bringing them in could get you in a whole load of trouble too, without a permit.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi *Decker*

The proposed ban is on all 'Samurai' swords. with particular emphasis on those cheap items that we so revile as 'wallhangers'.  What the exceptions will turn out to be we don't know as yet.

It's a knee-jerk response from the government to the fact that certain criminal types, having seen Kill Bill, are now using such blades as their 'weapon of choice'.

The legislation won't make a scrap of difference to the criminal element and will serve to make things quite difficult for those of us who are legitimate students of the Japanese Sword Arts.  I can forsee that if there isn't an exception for such lawful use of katana then we'll all have to start either practising in secret or take up a WSA.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 28, 2007)

It does not matter which country it is; there will always be certain politicians who are eager to get a few more popularity points by attacking inanimate objects, even if the overwhelming majority of those objects are law-abiding folks.  

Whatever grabs the national headlines, is what they'll target, since it gives them recognition.  

Many places in the USA did this with switchblade knives, even though such knives aren't going to be nearly as sturdy or effective as a good quality lockback knife.  It's just that a few punks were caught with switchblades, so those in power decided to ban switchblades instead of going after the thugs in the first place.  

The USA also tried this with black colored semi-automatic rifles, and this was met with utter failure.


----------

